# My second attempt



## Jay Wirth (Sep 7, 2014)

This walking stick was made from a much larger piece that fell from a maple tree in our from yard after some recent winds. The larger branch has been dead a few years and I was able to get into finishing this stick right away. After stripping the bark I found the sapwood layer (dark brown) to be fairly hard to remove. The overall circumference of this branch was good though I feared that to much carving / sanding would compromise strength. Cutting to size and some time on the drum sander and it was ready for a couple coats of spar varnish. The tip is a steel washer and a filed down arrow practice tip. A simple paracord loop finished it off.

I have walked with this stick a few times and it performs well. The tip is great for hard rocky landscape and the weight is fairly light. I don't feel completely satisfied with the finished piece - The darker sapwood adds some character but to me it just seems not completely finished. A feature I really find pleasing (Ill need to get a picture) is where branches connect to this main stem once sanded leave a hump with a dark center. These types of features remind me of whitetail deer hoof. There are a couple with one larger at the bend 2/3 down toward the tip. Enjoy.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Keep at it -- I don't know why, but stick making can be addicting!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Sure looks fine to me. If I make a stick that seems to need an accent I will inlay various items, from gemstones to stone arrow heads.


----------

